
Zynga’s amended contract with Facebook offers more flexibility - antr
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/29/its-not-a-divorce-but-zyngas-amended-contract-with-facebook-offers-more-flexibility/
======
antr
And after this news hits the wire Zynga is -8.5% in after-hours trading.

